# Write A Message To Anyone Outside of SAS



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

If there is anyone you would like to send a message to, post it here.  It can be to anyone, like someone you know, someone you used to know, someone who was on the news or a celebrity. You don't have to say who the message is for.

The only rule in this thread is that the message can't be meant for or directed towards any of the members of SAS.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I saw you in Mexico many moons ago where you lit my fire.

Sing to me like I hired.

Oh wow, I just got fired.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hinder toe mirror I said white wall tire mustard in the bedroom the forest don't don't don't


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

Happy birthday.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Dear Santa,


You're a fake. You're not even real. What gifts man? 


Signed RAS


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

I don’t like how you ended my killstreak on black ops 2 Like 6 years ago!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I want you to exist and then to materialise in my room.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

I like the way you follow that stick.....like a little boy legally drunk.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

only one that ever perked up when seeing me. touched me a lot.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey guys, welcome back to my channel I hope that you are all well. Remember if you like this video give it a thumbs up as it helps me out and don't forget to like, comment and subscribe and follow me on all my social media.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

^dont forget to donate to my patreon


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

^ I would like you to donate some patrón thanks


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Go to sleep!!!!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

:bah


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I want that mapletini drink.

https://66.media.tumblr.com/3dd0ef7...233e/tumblr_inline_pf1x1zjkLp1qg7gs3_1280.png

This is a message to the keeper of the mapletini drinks.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I had a dream that we took a bath together and I shaved your legs lol


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I miss getting drunk with you and watch sunrises from rooftops


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't even remember some of the things we did but the state of me in the morning it must have been pretty good.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Without you I am lost and that's all there is to it. I have always been lost, apart from the times you were good to me. They are the only times that mattered.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

S-

I guess I shouldn't expect to hear from you now. It just feels weird to "see" you and not be in touch at all.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I’m drunk. Talk to me. Please.


----------



## JohnnyMac (Apr 11, 2019)

the cheat said:


> I'm drunk. Talk to me. Please.


What are you drinking there bud?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

the cheat said:


> I'm drunk. Talk to me. Please.


Send money haha


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

You are always on my mind.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Anytime I see a reminder of you, I cringe. Your drama, lack of leadership and all around nastiness is one of the major reasons why I am stuck in this mess. There is no way you should have been allowed to run things and behave the way you did and I am still bothered to this day about things you said and did.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Fun Spirit said:


> You are always on my mind.


Yeah. :frown2:


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Pete Beale said:


> Fun Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > You are always on my mind.
> ...


 Yeah x2


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

3stacks said:


> Yeah x2


:frown2:


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

You gave me a chance, you really did. But I was too shy back in high school. But to learn from a friend years later that you still kept the roses I gave you for valentine's day really hit me hard. I guess I was just to damn cynical. I was young and stupid. I don't know where you are now--but--you did have goodness in your heart, you really did. I wrote a poem about you, but, I guess you will never hear me speak it to you. Plus, it would be creepy if we ever did meet up and you knew I wrote it for you. (For the record I have gotten over this girl--a long time ago--but I saw this thread and for some reason she came to mind).


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

why


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

To multiple people: Sometimes I wonder if it's all in your head. Paranoia and/or hypochondria runs deep.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

This thread always reminds me of this song:


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 15, 2014)

I hate you... go to hell. I want an apology but I'll never get one. Thanks for turning family members against me you liar! Never speaking to you again... you aren't family anymore you're dead to me. Have a horrible life loser.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Too many cruel people in the world, to share such personal things. I should have known better.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

coward.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Too many cruel people in the world, to share such personal things. I should have known better.


 Yeah some people are just bishes


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Too many cruel people in the world, to share such personal things. I should have known better.


:sus i saw your original post and saw you edited after i posted. i hope you are not reading into things again. people on this site are not the only ones some people on here are exposed to. i'm not trying to instigate anything w/ you now, btw.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Funny how you claim that you are there for me, but when I do share something personal and intimate you’re the first to dismiss and sometimes get defensive for no goddamn reason. But then you’re also the first to say I’m doing the same thing to you and that I’m distant. At this point, I really don’t give a **** anymore.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

I wish you hadn't cut me off when you knew how lonely I've been in my life, and how much I struggle with some things. You were all I ever had. I gave you years of my time for it to end like this? Why? What am I supposed to do know?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You texted back....yay lol. Also to another person you skyped back......yay.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Hello anyone


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

You're an amazingly cool, kind, creative, really smart, odd, sensitive, unique.....and these words suck at conveying what I'm trying to say.... person. But, anyway, I really like you. I don't know how you're going to free yourself but I sincerely hope you are able to break through and find a place. I don't care what you think about yourself, you're wrong. Believe me, I am terrible at everything except recognizing goodness (another lame word but that's all I have right now). :squeeze


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

kesker said:


> You're an amazingly cool, kind, creative, really smart, odd, sensitive, unique.....and these words suck at conveying what I'm trying to say.... person. But, anyway, I really like you. I don't know how you're going to free yourself but I sincerely hope you are able to break through and find a place. I don't care what you think about yourself, you're wrong. Believe me, I am terrible at everything except recognizing goodness (another lame word but that's all I have right now).


 I want someone to say this about me one day lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

3stacks said:


> I want someone to say this about me one day lol


I thought he was talking about me tbh. :b


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

tea111red said:


> coward.


 Here's a thought. If you're going to make a post like that and you don't want people to wonder if you're talking to them, it might be a good idea to say who you're talking to. If the person doesn't post here, there can't be any harm in saying who it is, right?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Here's a thought. If you're going to make a post like that and you don't want people to wonder if you're talking to them, it might be a good idea to say who you're talking to. If the person doesn't post here, there can't be any harm in saying who it is, right?


this is the thread for messages to anyone, not the messages to sas users one. and i don't necessarily always want people on here to know all of my business. get off my case.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

3stacks said:


> I want someone to say this about me one day lol


This went out to a good number of people (maybe most people?) so break off a hunk for yourself.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Pete Beale said:


> I thought he was talking about me tbh. :b


IN a way, I was.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

kesker said:


> This went out to a good number of people (maybe most people?) so break off a hunk for yourself.


Well damn I'll take it. Thank you, thank you haha


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

kesker said:


> IN a way, I was.


I do feel like I have some good qualities, but hate parts of myself at the same time and focus on that too much. :serious:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Edit: Not directed at anyone here.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

You have no idea how much I appreciate the effort you're making and it kinda sickens me. It's prob just more abuse, I'm basically a beaten dog waiting for any scraps of your love. But that's family I guess. Abusive relationship everyone begs you to leave, abusive family it's your fault you better stay put. Guess I'm not fed up enough just yet.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

It's been a year today since I received that phone call, a year and three days since I last attempted to contact you. I had a day out today and wished you were with me. I watched friends, couples, families kayaking on the river, and remember you speaking about wanting to do that. I would have done that with you today. Be like the time we rented the power boat. I miss you! I'm so tired of missing you!


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I miss you. 
To the second person you're one of the only people I don't like here.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

You got a posh life


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

You're no daisy, you're no daisy at all :wife


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

It's been nearly a year, but damn...at times I realize how much I simply miss your presence. I felt like someone around you.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

CNikki said:


> It's been nearly a year, but damn...at times I realize how much I simply miss your presence. I felt like someone around you.


I felt like I was someone and part of something around her. It's the only time I've ever felt like that. I was ****ing happy for once! :frown2:

Been just over a year since I last made contact. Feel like I've lost part of myself. Life is so dull without her in it. :frown2:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I don't miss you, sorry to say. (not directed at anyone here)


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

I wish I could have seen your art.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Harveykinkle said:


> I wish I could have seen your arse.


:O :b


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

Pete Beale said:


> :O :b


If his artwork was of his arse that would make it arsework. :b


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Harveykinkle said:


> If his artwork was of his arse that would make it arsework. :b


arsework > artwork :b


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I know you'll read this so I just wanted to say that I still can't stand you and you're so cringe


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I know you must be texting mad girls on the low but they'll never care about you or think highly of you as much as I.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

wow i thought you were nice. i too honestly think the same about myself to be honest. you are not important, though.xD

to that annoying bird with ugly call while i'm typing this:

i'm coming for you mothrfkaa


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Even though those bible bashing ******** were probably secretly married to their favorite pig & cheating on it with their underage sister :teeth


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

hey, i kind of wish it's 2011 again.  years pass by so fast...


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Come back and save me from this crap like you did before!


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Kind of wish I could say that 2016 - 2017 were considered as my 'best years', but a cluster of what one would define as a true ****show is exactly what happened. Meeting you around that time saved me from taking my own life, and that's the only reason why I would want to go back. Like all else, it'll become a faded memory as time goes on...


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

CNikki said:


> Kind of wish I could say that 2016 - 2017 were considered as my 'best years', but a cluster of what one would define as a true ****show is exactly what happened. Meeting you around that time saved me from taking my own life, and that's the only reason why I would want to go back. Like all else, it'll become a faded memory as time goes on...


:frown2:


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

That was oddly affectionate.


Now I don't know whether the other person was telling me the truth or not.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

You always say negative things about yourself and none of them are true. You deserve to be happy.


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

I’m not afraid to be myself around you, and it’s been along time I’ve said that about somebody. And that promise I made to you, I promise to not go back on that promise


----------



## ShotInTheDark (Nov 4, 2017)

Shoot me. Cut me. Stab me. Whatever. Just end me already.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I'll bring the tube of lube


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I hope you are well and treating yourself with the kindness you deserve.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sometimes no message is also a message.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Always put the last sausage on the barbeque.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm ****ing sick of missing you. You made me so happy, then didn't.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

It's ****ed because you're the only one I want to write a message to. There's never been anyone else.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I saw you last summer, yes I did. Hehehe.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

I hope one day you realize why you are the way you are, and that you put yourself in my shoes, and feel the remorse and guilt you should be feeling, and realize you threw away a good, rare thing in me.


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

I hope your narcissistic tendencies get you far in life, so you can realize you’re still in a empty hotel once you’ve achieved everything you set out for.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Sometimes I wish you had used birth control.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

You don't go see your enemy when you need confidence. Why would I go see you? If I need someone to sneer, scowl, ignore, invalidate, twist my words, nitpick, criticize and attack my character then I'll come to you mom. I almost feel sad for you. You're wanting a life and relationship you have decidedly not created. If you weren't so unaware of your behavior I'd say you actively created this life. Grandkids? If I need my kids to be abused yes I know exactly where to send them. Pass. Why do you think I'd expect anything from you than what you've been my entire life. Good luck with that. Now you get to play the victim some more. I don't know why SW doesn't call me or see me or let me see (future) grandkids. I never did anything to her. The thing abt abusive pple is- the behavior disappears in front of others. Suddenly you know how to be kind, caring, warm or at least not actively cruel? So you choose to behave how you do or not get help if it's so out of your control. I choose not to invite abuse into my life. That means you have to go.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Much narcissistic damage in our posts. :frown2:


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

The Notorious D.B.L said:


> Much narcissistic damage in our posts. :frown2:


Ain't that the truth. Narcissists are the worst people. I think they're often some of the most successful people, too, But having to be around them is a person with low self-esteem's worst nightmare.


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

Maslow said:


> Ain't that the truth. Narcissists are the worst people. I think they're often some of the most successful people, too, But having to be around them is a person with low self-esteem's worst nightmare.


do you believe there is likely at least 1 toxic 1 present in most communities where some sort of hierarchy, or money is involved? In my experience, it seems it's hard to avoid them in the workplace and they make it an art to be a devious Machiavellian . I feel like a disposable punching bag at times as I am not one to retaliate, and I can roll with the punches most of the time, until I can't. And if its not me they're targeting its another race, religion etc that makes my blood boil as well.. I still don't fully understand the sentiment, "you need a thicker skin."


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

According to the largest study ever conducted on personality disorders (PD) by the U.S. National Institutes of Health (NIH), 5.9% of the U.S. population has BPD (Grant et al. 2008) and 6.2% has NPD (Stinson et al. 2008). As some people fit both diagnoses, about 10 percent of the U.S. population has BPD and/or NPD.

I don't know if the above is just people diagnosed, but if it is, there will be even more undiagnozed out there. Also, then you have the people with ASPD as well, AKA Sociopaths and Psychopaths to add to that. I'd say HPD as well, but I think the DSM has got rid of that.

I've met loads of cluster B people in my life. It's one of the main reason why I'm on this damn site. 

The worst thing is I have absolutely nothing to do with anyone for YEARS, partly because of cluster B abuse in the past, and the first person I had anything to do with in all those ****ing years of social isolation and loneliness, who I met on SAUK, ended up being SAD, co-morbid cluster B too. 

I'm ****ing cursed! I couldn't meet someone with just SA, they had to have a notorious cluster B PD as well.

The person I met was heaven and hell and needs DBT therapy, and to try and developed some empathy and remorse for what they did to me, because they're just becoming like there NPD, maybe co-morbid ASPD father, when they need to be more like there poor mum, who I feel really sorry for, being married to that piece of ****, who she absolutely hates, and for good reason!


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Things were sweeter and simpler not that long ago.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

There's a lot I want to apologise for. I'm sorry I get so angry and snap at you all. It's not because I'm angry at you all it's because I hate myself so much that anger just builds up inside of me. You're my family and I shouldn't treat you that way. Mom deserves a better son and you guys deserve a better sibling. I wish someone else could have been born instead of me. I'm sorry that after all these years of trying my mental health hasn't improved a bit and I'm sorry because of that I'm a burden. Nothing would make me happier than being able to make you all happy but I'm not the person that can do that. I'm sorry that I'm suicidal and sooner or later I will have to end it all because it's too unbearable to be me and I just really don't like being alive. No one understands it. I've always been a hopeless case.

Edit: I'm sorry I forgot how to use paragraphs lol


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

I know this is probably my own insecurity talking, and I know there is probably some miscommunication going on, but sometimes you seem judgmental and cliquish when these are things you claim to hate in other people. It seems like you look down on people just for being a little awkward, weird, or a little socially off. If you won't accept these people, then why on earth are you friends with me? I don't want to have to live up to anyone's weird social standards, and I rely partly on your friendship because that's where I can escape that constant strain and feel safe. Sometimes you have genuinely good observations about people and human nature, but sometimes you seem like you have a overly high image of yourself and criticize people for trivial reasons. Some people are just trying their best, and there is no reason to talk about people so critically when they've done nothing wrong. Everyone is a little off. You are too.


----------



## Eleonora91 (Aug 3, 2018)

3stacks said:


> There's a lot I want to apologise for. I'm sorry I get so angry and snap at you all. It's not because I'm angry at you all it's because I hate myself so much that anger just builds up inside of me. You're my family and I shouldn't treat you that way. Mom deserves a better son and you guys deserve a better sibling. I wish someone else could have been born instead of me. I'm sorry that after all these years of trying my mental health hasn't improved a bit and I'm sorry because of that I'm a burden.* Nothing would make me happier than being able to make you all happy but I'm not the person that can do that. I'm sorry that I'm suicidal and sooner or later I will have to end it all because it's too unbearable to be me and I just really don't like being alive. *No one understands it. I've always been a hopeless case.
> 
> Edit: I'm sorry I forgot how to use paragraphs lol


You're young and you've been strong for so long already, one day you're going to wake up and look back at all of this and it will be just a memory. There is ALWAYS hope for all of us. You deserve a happy, bright future and I'm sure you'll find a way to cope with this and eventually get better. Just think of all the people that care about you and how they all want you to get better. Plus if you weren't here I would have no one's head to compare to the size of your brother's bicep and that's a pretty big deal.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Eleonora91 said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > There's a lot I want to apologise for. I'm sorry I get so angry and snap at you all. It's not because I'm angry at you all it's because I hate myself so much that anger just builds up inside of me. You're my family and I shouldn't treat you that way. Mom deserves a better son and you guys deserve a better sibling. I wish someone else could have been born instead of me. I'm sorry that after all these years of trying my mental health hasn't improved a bit and I'm sorry because of that I'm a burden.* Nothing would make me happier than being able to make you all happy but I'm not the person that can do that. I'm sorry that I'm suicidal and sooner or later I will have to end it all because it's too unbearable to be me and I just really don't like being alive. *No one understands it. I've always been a hopeless case.
> ...


 Thanks El


----------



## Eleonora91 (Aug 3, 2018)

3stacks said:


> Thanks El


Can't believe I'm finally not Steve anymore


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

You'll always be a Steve


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Thank you for making that effort to actually speak to me last night. Just wish things weren't so crazy between us - distance, schedules, even with communication itself on various of levels... I understand why it is and I'm just going to enjoy what ever moments given of just hearing you.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm not beautiful enough for you.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm thankful for how you helped me when I was going through a lot. I had to say goodbye for my own reasons but you're still a good person who has a caring heart and means well. Though I hope in your times of weakness your friend doesn't hesitate to slap some sense into you.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Your videos are usually interesting, but how much time you devote to another youtuber you dislike can’t be healthy.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

You should have just slipped me your number when your daughter wasn't looking.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

Quit writing to them and just let that **** go, man. They never cared to begin with. Just take your dignity and go so you can heal and focus on yourself.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

if you are a guy and you cry a lot because you believe you are a loser and "compete un-able" in this world, please know you are not alone.


----------



## AllGlad (Feb 16, 2018)

There are a couple of classmates that I knew a while ago...


One of them I was thinking of just messaging on facebook out of the blue a year ago (haven't spoken to him in maybe 6 years?). 

But he deleted himself... so there goes the easy way of contacting him...


Another would be a much older classmate in another school I went too... I onder whow his life is like.
Also from the same school a foriegn student from the Ukraine... He was older than I was and was ready to move to a new life in Canada... I wonder how he's doing?


----------



## A Summer In Texas (May 19, 2019)

C'mon Cody, sign me to a deal.  I was almost part of the business a few years back, but a wishy-washy promoter in another country and injuries set me back. Couldn't pay my dues properly.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

j'ai sombré, je ne voulais même plus lutter..


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm glad your kids actually play outside instead of staring at a screen all the time, but can you please take them to a park or something once in a while? I would like a break from their constant noise every evening. And now that it's summer, it's going to be even worse. Go somewhere else for once!


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

ahh i know i'm putting myself in a mood that is no fun for no reason now..
also, i honestly have no idea what i'm doing on here. i'm talking to myself, literally.


----------



## Kimmie2170 (Jun 11, 2019)

I love you so much Grandpa I miss you so bad . We had a lot of good times together especially when we would watch wrestling together on Saturday mornings. Grandpa I wish I could hug you one more time . I love you 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm so happy and proud of you for finally moving, getting a new job, and turning your whole situation around. It honestly inspires and motivates me. I hope things get nothing but better for you from here on out.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

You do not know how to run things. Maybe think outside the box for once instead of being stuffy and corporate. You are wasting my talent and I want no part of what you want me to do. You don’t want me to speak up but you leave me no choice at this point.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

I’m sick of all the drama. Stay away from me and my family.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Sometimes I miss those times so much I can hardly stand it.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Girl you don't tell your YouTube Viewers "B**** if you ain't 18+ or older GET THE @$#! OUT." You got a funky @$$ attitude. You could had told any under age Viewer appropriately. That's why I gave you a Dislike. Cause of your funky @$$ attitude towards any under age Viewers. Too bad I'm not hardcore. Somebody need to check you. You look like that type that need to be checked cause of your mouth. And oh trying to look cute you ain't cute miss thang.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes, I know I'm a loser and will be alone for the rest of my life. Believe me I know.


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Keep your head up eventually everything will be okay


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I was ruminating about something you did to me a long time ago, so I decided to google you to see what you've been up to. It turns out, you died some 30 years ago! :lol

I wasn't able to find out how you died. You were a crazy *******, so there's no telling.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

you shine for us brighter than ever fat boy, happy fathers day !!






:crying:

0 COYS


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

D'avjo said:


> you shine for us brighter than ever fat boy, happy fathers day !!


He died two years ago. Great voice, though! His guitarist in that video sounds a lot like Mark Knopfler.


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

Im already on to you before you try. Sling yer hook.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Maslow said:


> He died two years ago. Great voice, though! His guitarist in that video sounds a lot like Mark Knopfler.


My dad died in March and loved the Don - was always on in the car when I was a kid.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No no no


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Hmmmm


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

For the longest time all I ever wished was that you were 'there.' Even if you were physically, you never were emotionally. Never once have you said 'I love you' to me. Never once have you bothered to ask how my days were and listened when they weren't good. Never once have you given encouragement. You never stood up for me when you clearly seen that I needed you.

The woman now knows that you don't and likely never cared, but the girl inside is still waiting for you to do so...

Even though I'm not talking to you anymore and you don't give a living damn about it...Happy Father's Day.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

If I forget about you completely, I hope you understand why.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm sorry I haven't gone to visit you in a while. It's just been difficult to get out of the house. and to see your name on a grave, knowing you're gone forever.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm gonna get you, you SOB.


----------



## SASsier1 (Jun 19, 2019)

Don't mind me - I'm a creep. 

"You're a hypocrite, and you're not going to any promised land. How dare you abuse and bully me the way you did. You have no magic powers, and you should not be worshipped as a deity. If you were truly omniscient, you would understand that I'm not the disgusting, lowly troll you think I am. I am, in fact, more beautiful than you've ever been. Please stop cheating on your husband with those toy boys that you lured into your center."


----------



## smoothlinghs (Jun 2, 2018)

I miss my games with you :heart


----------



## Noraborealis (Jul 3, 2017)

I only wanted to be your friend and wasn't hitting on you. We have SO much in common, mainly both being through a ton of anxiety and being afraid to leave the house at some point in our lives. You taking the time to speak to me helped a lot on those really tough days. Just you being there somehow gave me a really calming feeling. I wish you could know how much I like you without it being weird or implying I was attracted to you. I wish every situation didn't have to suggest a romance between two people, but then again that's what society has taught us to assume. Maybe in a weird way I want to help you like you helped me, or maybe I need more of whatever peaceful vibes you give me.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

I hope you're okay. Please stay on your meds. You need them.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't know why I keep thinking about you when you clearly have never given a damn unless it seemed to have benefited you in some way. I wish it would stop.

(This is a different person...not the one mentioned above nor someone else I've referred to not that long ago...)


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

it was always you..


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

This should be interesting...


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

You seem cool but please go home already.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

M,

I miss you. I'm sorry I stopped talking to you suddenly but I know you'd never accept me if you knew the truth. I wish you well but I cannot talk to you anymore and I know if you knew the truth you would have broken off our friendship anyway. Maybe one day I'll see you on the other side and things will be different.

-8888


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Be patient with me and trust me I’ll eventually get it together .


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

You either lack common sense or you're inconsiderate.


----------



## Inconspicuous Swirls (Jun 22, 2019)

Hey you're really cool and interesting and brilliant. I really wish I could hug you, but you said you don't like hugs. I wish we could have some real talks. I want to know what you're thinking. I think I'm attracted to you, at least a little bit. I admire the clothes you wear. I feel happy inside when I talk to you.:smile2:


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Every time I hear about somebody dying in a car crash, I hope it's you.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Lust, not love. Learn the difference


----------



## ShotInTheDark (Nov 4, 2017)

So you believe that I'm smart? 

Stop it! Get some help...


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I've been thinking about you for the past few days. Today it hit me a bit. I never felt so happy and yet cry over a person as I had with you. I'm sorry that I never fully expressed that to you. I hope you're doing okay. In some way please forgive me.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

We both know exactly what you meant in that text. Suicide shouldn't be an option. You've got so much going for you. I'm glad that the police checked on you and you're ok, and I'm glad that you aren't mad at me for calling them. We're friends. I'm here for you.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I miss you so much.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

Get up and fight like you said you would.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I hope you burn alive in a car wreck.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

You're this perfect package and that makes me feel like a loser.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

You're both pieces of shiit and I wish you would've given me up for adoption.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I know you mean well when giving your viewpoints, and I respect the honesty shown when you do have something to say. But sometimes they come off a bit too strong and degrading simply because of the fact we differ in certain areas.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

*****, I'm out of here. You're both a bunch of freaks, and this is coming from someone who's emotionally unstable.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Really not sure if I want to be as close anymore. Especially after what you’ve said. I thought I was able to trust you and instead you backfired using it against me.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

It's sad to hear you've also been dealing with ****ty parents, self confidence and anxiety issues lately. Your internet persona would often come off quite confident with all the selfies you'd post, posts about your relationships and friends, places you've been and etc. To be honest, you always seemed like a mini-internet celebrity to me that I thought shared "omg bipolar girls be like" kind of Facebook posts just to jump on some attention-seeking trend. Since you told me you were diagnosed with bipolar last time, if all of what you say is really true, I'm hoping life gets better for you. We've drifted apart now, but I wish I can more properly express I know what you're saying you're going through. You made a post saying "Not a narcissistic post at all" and said you actually have too low self confidence to be one when I asked you if you think you're a narcissist. 
That hurts to hear, but only goes to show further that no matter how great a person's life may seem online from an outsider's perspective because of reasons like that "they seem so popular online", the truth can be only all the more different. You left messages to me pouring your heart out and doing everything to get back in contact with me at a period where I was particularly pushing alot of people away, which I am ashamed I ignored. I hope you can only improve your life from here on out and surround yourself with good people.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Might as well just walk out at this point.


----------



## illusion_of_happiness (Aug 6, 2019)

Is it really that much to ask that you stay out of my business? Please don't expect me to drastically change one day so that I fit snugly into your definition of what acceptable social behaviour is. Let me be a damn anomaly. It's been nearly two years now. Don't pretend to be surprised by my actions.


----------



## mrpaperheart (Jul 6, 2019)

I'm sorry. I know I say sorry a lot, and it seems like I'm overthinking. I'm trying to get better with this. I want to be a better person not just for me but for you and everyone else.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Too little. Too late.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Wanderlust26 said:


> You're this perfect package and that makes me feel like a loser.





Wanderlust26 said:


> *****, I'm out of here. You're both a bunch of freaks, and this is coming from someone who's emotionally unstable.


And she takes a 180!


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Suck my balls


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Ominous Indeed said:


> And she takes a 180!


Those were for 2 different people. lol


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I know you're in a very rough and depressing patch, and I hope you can get help and support from close friends that care that you trust. Because so far, it doesn't seem like you are. I have to urge to want to help you, unfortunately I am not one of these people. So if I really do reach out to you, it will only make it awkward, uncomforting and make the whole thing even worse, base on personal experience.

With that said, I should probably worry about myself to be fair, since I am no better than you are now. Only difference is I hide it, while you're totally opened and honest about it. Which I envy.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I know you guys are only cooperating with me because you're afraid I might quit. I also know it's not because I'm so valued since I see the company keep some really ****ty employees. Gotta keep that turnover rate low, right? That's ok. It works out for me too.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Stop calling me.


----------



## illusion_of_happiness (Aug 6, 2019)

What the hell are you up to these days. Where the hell _are_ you.

:fall


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Stop calling me.


I can't help it, I like calling you every time I have cake to tell you about it. XD


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ekardy said:


> I can't help it, I like calling you every time I have cake to tell you about it. XD


:lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

If you think I won't avoid you for making it clear that you have been avoiding me then you're sorely mistaken. I haven't appreciated you ****ing with my heart and the mind games associated with it up until this point and I sure as hell won't be sticking around and making a fool out of myself any further. I have more respect for myself than that these days and certainly haven't deserved this treatment from you.

There's that, and also the fact that I'm seeing someone else now. So, as the French would say, 'Au Revoir!' ******.

P.s. Deleted all your pics and BS text messages telling me how much you missed and thought about me too. You're nothing but a liar.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I can't help but make observations. You're not even a big fan of the guy, you arrived an hour before the place closed, you placed your arm around me as I was resting and held my hand as I got out of the car... Sure, I was drunk but you didn't have to do those things. So did you really take an Uber for his farewell or was it really to see me?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Your cousin just told me you got kicked out when you were young. So the recent one was the second time? Anyways, this is why I try to be nice to you even though you're such a pain in the ***.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I promise that I will see you soon...


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

no offence to anyone who can't see.. how on earth can someone who was born blind be happier than most people who can see the world?!

are your eyes = your true source of greed?

it's like some souls just never get enough/ nothing will ever make them feel content or satisfied. they are even angry at me for saying this. they want to burn everything. they are not good people.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

You're like the sister and best friend I've always wanted. I'm so glad to have met you.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

*****, where are you getting all this money?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm convinced I would have been dead by now if didn't meet you when I did.


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

I wish you were more talkative. I want to know more about you.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The only thing you are currently adding to my life is anxiety. I wish you would respect my personal boundaries, and leave me alone, like I have asked you to do repeatedly. This is at a point of borderline stalking now. STOP!


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I know you're only willing to come along with me to a metal concert out of pity. I'll take it.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I really hope you come back.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I need to reconcile with you. Even if you don't accept it at this point, I need to.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Why did you guys abandoned me? Oh wait, I'm the one who pulled away and started avoiding you guys. Nevermind. My fault.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mrpaperheart (Jul 6, 2019)

I miss you. It drives me crazy to think that we are the way we are now.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I wish I got you.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I wish you cared as much about me as i do about you.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

unless this was/is the real you. then thats so gross. and I'm better off. because thats all gross.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I hate how much life gets in the way. I want to have it where I have time to visit you.


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Its breaks my heart to see the shell of your former self that you have become. I don't want you to die, but I also want you to have some dignity when the time comes. To the only father figure I have ever had, I love you grandad xxx


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I love how you continue to lie on basically everything about your life, people catch on, yet you remain consistent with your said-lies as if it accomplishes anything. You're no different than when I first met you many moons ago - and the only good change that came from it is that you're no longer my problem.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I really hope that everything is okay and what I've heard are only rumors. Please don't let it be true.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

You don't seem interested in keeping contact anymore, but I understand since you seem to have a new circle of friends now and have moved on. I guess I'm just a memory from high school you want to let go now. 

And I did disappear off the face of the earth for quite awhile, so this goes out to many other old friends too. It does get lonely once in awhile, thinking how many people I've lost contact with..but I still can't be bothered to form new friendships because I find it virtually impossible and still can't really find the interest to. Like my desire to form new relationships has pretty much completely expired. It feels like too much trouble with little benefit, considering how underdeveloped and lame I still am. I immediately push people away if I feel them getting too close.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

i'm not sure if you can actually see me when you're looking


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

karenw said:


> Do u get that?


Yeah, but it's only with a certain person.


----------



## TopShelfHeart (Sep 27, 2019)

You really aren't family to me.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

goodbye, I guess....


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

When intense loneliness strikes, I secretly wish you would come back to your old job and save me from myself. Not as in take care of me completely, but just be here and give me attention. I miss seeing that handsome face.


By the way, I still can't tell if you've tried to talk to me before. But when you left your job without trying at the last chance, it made me feel like I wasn't worth chasing after.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Poser. I really shouldn't tell you anything from now on so you don't steal my ideas.

I like how you don't even know anything about the fvcking thing too. Just got it because I was gonna get it. Rofl.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Girl with a pen said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> > Poser. I really shouldn't tell you anything from now on so you don't steal my ideas.
> ...


I know my own sister and how she operates pretty well actually. She bought the exact model and trim of the car I was gonna buy because she heard me talking about it. She's a weasel who cops ideas from others because she can't think for herself.

Don't believe me? Ask my gf on here. My family is nuts and they pull weird a**hole moves like that all the time.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

If only you could see me now and see all the friends I have made and what I'm doing, and I could introduce you to them, and I could spend time with you again 121. 

It's a crying shame what happened to us. Hopefully you'll see that one day. 

I am still here if you ever need me!


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

The Notorious D.B.L said:


> If only you could see me now and see all the friends I have made and what I'm doing, and I could introduce you to them, and I could spend time with you again 121.
> 
> It's a crying shame what happened to us. Hopefully you'll see that one day.
> 
> I am still here if you ever need me!


That's fantastic you've made lots of new friends mate - I'm glad things are going well for you.

Eventually you'll get over this girl too and meet someone new - it's just a matter of time with these things.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

harrison said:


> That's fantastic you've made lots of new friends mate - I'm glad things are going well for you.
> 
> Eventually you'll get over this girl too and meet someone new - it's just a matter of time with these things.


Thanks Don!

I am doing a lot better than I was and some things are getting easier.

I won't forget about her though. Too much history and I'm meeting people now with her issues, and developing more empathy for people. It's hard to not empathize when you know how someone you were close to became the way they are, and where it stems from.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

The Notorious D.B.L said:


> Thanks Don!
> 
> I am doing a lot better than I was and some things are getting easier.
> 
> I won't forget about her though. Too much history and I'm meeting people now with her issues, and developing more empathy for people. It's hard to not empathize when you know how someone you were close to became the way they are, and where it stems from.


No that's true - you'll never forget her, but other people will come along. It's good your getting out and about more. It sounds like the meetup things are very busy in your area.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

harrison said:


> No that's true - you'll never forget her, but other people will come along. It's good your getting out and about more. It sounds like the meetup things are very busy in your area.


People have come along. I know so many people now.

Very busy. There are so many groups and the vast majority I haven't even attended. There's too much to do, even for people who are super extroverted.


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

You have an unusual soul. Like a lotus blooming in the mud. But it's hard when being surrounded by so much mud to remember you're the lotus. I hope you're doing well. I hope you can see yourself for what you are.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

what is the color of your hair?

the color of my hair is black like the majority of people on the planet. what is the color of your hair?


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

I was a member way, way back. Like 2005-2007. We had a tight little group for awhile there. I miss them all. Hello to everyone that remembers me.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

stop being so deluded, arrogant and manipulative! stop blaming other people for ignoring you because you are being so toxic towards them. you drive people up the wall and away from you with your ****. you regularly attack anyone who tries to point out where you are going wrong in life and show you the truth. the source of your problems is you! when are you going to get it!!? you can't just assume respect for doing nothing or cheating and lying your way to trying to receive it, you need to put in some god damn work! you misrepresent the facts and twist things to make it seem like you're the victim when you are the perpetrator! your behavior takes away the seriousness of genuine people suffering as victims.
people ignore you and give you the silent treatment because they are exhausted with your ****! you attack people that point things out to you, and you become arrogant and haughty and go about dismantling and attacking their opinions and point of view in random nonsensical opinionated views, you leave them no ****ing choice but to ignore you. stop calling other people toxic and bad, you are the toxic bad person!


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I still think about you. Some times it would hurt and I would cry; other times it would feel as if you had stayed in my life; other times it's just indifference. It could be part of the 'healing process' (except for the second...I do fear about that.) Sometimes I would try to see if I would get a response from the last message sent, even if I hind-sightly knew the answer. Other times I would try to avoid because of how it could sting, knowing that your priorities are kept where we are no longer in contact. I get it, I'm not that deluded.

I guess it will still have to take time. Most likely space, too. I don't hold any harsh feelings despite all of it. I want you to remain well and have the things in life that you want and deserve.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't know why that conversation surprised me at all. Once a narcissist, always a narcissist.


----------



## incapaz dseguir mintiendo (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi, just wanted to know how everything is going. It's been a while since you last messaged me, just want to make sure you are OK with everything that's going on with COVID-19. I didn't message you because I wanted to know wether you were still interested after valentines day, guess you found another one since you haven't said anything. Maybe you just got tired of being the only one that started conversations. But I can't send you the first message, I feel I'll bother you if I do, plus I need to forget you once and for all, can't keep feeding this fire. That's why I don't ask how everything's going in this tough times even though I am interested. You'll think I am a douche for not caring but I do care.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

It feels weird since I don't know whether to say I miss you, I'm worried about you, or if it even matters anymore. I wanted to try getting in contact again but this whole pandemic is not helping to foresee what will go down the next few months anyway.

Please stay safe.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I hope you miss me.

Also, stay safe.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm sorry for our friendship. I take it so seriously. You said we could talk on Skype but sadly its been several months. You have not message. I took it seriously. It was as if I had my friend back. Now it been feeling like there is a distance and coldness at times. You're still my friend. My Best Friend. Sadly it is showing that you are not much of a friend. I wish we could talk verbally. I can really use a friend. I can really use that more than anything at this particular time in my life. If you ever been in a major situation and wish to have someone to talk to I'm sure you would felt the same way as I am right now. Wanting someone to talk to. {If you ever found yourself in a situation} I sometimes be scared to approach you because I don't want to make you mad. Or to bother you.


I wish we could talk like how we use to. I could not wait to talk to you on some things but you don't talk to me like how you use to. Our fun selves. You don't have fun with me at all nowadays. You're not even around. You have fun with other people while I watch in the distance......


I truly wonder what you been up to. I think you're still doing your thing. You know what it is. I wonder how you been doing. I do hope we can be better friends. Even something more if you like. {I'm still open...and waiting}


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I didnt mean to steal your garbage can the other day. It just looked exactly like ours.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I don't know why you're in love with me, I'm literally the most pathetic person on the planet.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

discopotato said:


> I don't know why you're in love with me, I'm literally the most pathetic person on the planet.


You're one of the coolest potatoes out there.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Not going to have my tail between my legs to ask anything of you. Apparently I am no longer of convenience for you even though you tried to 'bribe' during that process. Enjoy your new tools now.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Suchness said:


> You're one of the coolest potatoes out there.


Suchii, you're way cooler


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

to pile of my fb contacts: stop making me sleep with your no attention and zero likes this is my life and i dont want to fcn waste it so go tf like the **** out of my posts and fcn tf interact the hell with them 



be active you sleepheads i like sleeping better than you anyway


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

to ppl who ever give me a like or else: i wont forget it..


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

You don't have to like me. You don't need to agree with me. The problem I do have is if you think it's an opportunity to give hostility and attempt at gaslighting me during the process. It's sad that I have to prove a point by 'ignoring' since I know it would be used for your agenda to claim that 'my side' is doing harm otherwise. If anything, you would just waste my time. Be grateful for that.

If and until we can have conversations like adults, don't bother.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I made a list of all the songs that reminded me of you some months ago.

You're no longer crossing my mind when I listen to some of them.

They're becoming MY songs again. 

Thank goodness because I really like those songs.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

This has been the longest gap since I haven't heard from you. As usual I've been long conditioned to be apprehensive in reaching out to people now. Hope you're doing ok since your mental health tends to peak and dip consistently. You frequently struggle between bad place to a good place to a bad place very quickly. Although I am nowhere a close enough friend to be worrying about you like this and you have much closer and better friends to fill that role. Thus I'm typing it here as an anonymous diary rather than actually reaching out to you which would probably unsettle you. That said, if my trend continues, I wouldn't be surprised if our last text exchange will actually end up being the final interaction we ever have with each other.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm going to send you telepathic waves to convince you to notice me the way I notice you. If it doesn't work or you're just not interested, I'll take the hint and stop bothering you.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Wow... she has to be at least a decade younger than you are.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

The reason I did 'interrupt' you during the night was due to the fact that there are some gruesome stories within the works for those serving in the pandemic, and the fact that you're going into that same field soon enough scares me. I need you to be strong for me because I really don't have anybody else. How can I simply tell you this?


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm sorry. I don't think I ever gave any of you a true picture of me. Well, maybe some hints here and there, but I always thought it was too dangerous to open myself completely. It keeps me awake at night. Knowing you are all amazing and some of you have even stayed in touch with me over the years even though I suck at doing the same. I wish I felt like I was on your level and that you all hadn't passed me by. I love you all but I don't think I can catch up. It's hard pretending but I suppose not as hard as being authentic.


----------



## hateliving (Jun 12, 2018)

I miss u so much. I wish u didn't have to go away.ðŸ˜¿ðŸ˜¿ðŸ˜¿ðŸ˜¿ðŸ’”ðŸ’”


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I miss you, I always felt so alive and seen when I was around you. I want to reach out to you, but I'm worried I might remind you of hard times in your past. I also feel self-conscious about the fact that I'm not doing anything nearly as cool as you. I hope you're having a good quarantine.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't think I am ready to fully accept the outcome. I'm sorry.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Mind your own business, you're not invited. You don't get to just use that crap on me as you wish.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Just because this person never cheated on you and gave 'the best memories' in the past doesn't mean you should tolerate the abuse they give now.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

"In the days when you were hopelessly poor. I just liked you more"


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes I do realize that you miss Mom (I miss her too) and want to see her/ spend a week with her but why the need to take your girlfriend, her kids, your grown kids and their girlfriend's/boyfriend with you? You do realize that mom is old and weak. There's still a virus out there and mom doesn't need to be around a crowd of people right now.
Make sure you're not sick and go visit her by yourself you moron!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Hope you're doing OK. I would reach out, but I'm afraid you've lost interest in being friends now that we haven't been able to meet for so long because of the pandemic. 

You were the first true friend I've had in a long while and I won't forget your kindness. I'm glad I met you at a time where I was earnestly working on myself. I wouldn't have wanted it to be any other time, since I would have felt even more like a burden and would have been extremely depressing to be around (Hm, well I don't know if the latter has improved that much, since I still have alot of family and self-confidence issues..but I actually have hobbies I can talk about again now, started living on my own again, and am working really hard in school now.)

Even if we end up never interacting again, I'm grateful we had this encounter. It inspired me to keep trying!


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I would do anything to protect you. I wish I could.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

help me, they've taken me prisoner!


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

It's fine if you don't want to contact any longer. All I hope for is that you're okay.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I hate you.

*No I don't*

But I want to. Feels better if I do.

So I hate you.
I hate you for making me constantly doubt myself.
I hate you for making me believe there was ever a chance.
I hate you for letting it go on for so long.
I hate you for making me feel like I'll never be enough for anyone.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

aqwsderf said:


> I hate you.
> 
> *No I don't*
> 
> ...


Tell me where he is, and I'll pay him a visit. Is he big ?

Said before, its his loss big time, so make sure you get the positive from this, and you will come out as the stronger and happier one.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

The rest of your family will miss you dearly. RIP


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

D'avjo said:


> Tell me where he is, and I'll pay him a visit. Is he big ?
> 
> Said before, its his loss big time, so make sure you get the positive from this, and you will come out as the stronger and happier one.


Ha thanks &#128578;

I think I just got to work on my negative self image, which a lot of it comes from the past damage. But I'm glad I'm no longer making excuses and can see just how bad it really was.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

aqwsderf said:


> Ha thanks &#128578;
> 
> I think I just got to work on my negative self image, which a lot of it comes from the past damage. But I'm glad I'm no longer making excuses and can see just how bad it really was.


You'll be fine.

You are being harsh on yourself with the negative self image, and I can guarantee that in reality its not as bad as it seems. If you want to work on it, then start with the confidence and optimism that things are better than you can see right now.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you for everything.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

D'avjo said:


> You'll be fine.
> 
> You are being harsh on yourself with the negative self image, and I can guarantee that in reality its not as bad as it seems. If you want to work on it, then start with the confidence and optimism that things are better than you can see right now.


Optimism is so hard sometimes when you're aware of your own failures. But I'll try &#128578;


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I hope you rot in prison for what you have done.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

You irk me and yet I keep coming back to view your content anyway. Why? :?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I wish I could tell you how annoying you are and how much I hate you without getting in trouble


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

I finally looked you up on facebook. The last time we saw each other was over twenty years ago and before that who knows. I was thinking I'll be lucky to live another twenty years. It's amazing what you've accomplished. You have your own business and your talent with motorcycles and drift racing and, obviously, mechanics and engineering as you build and fabricate parts yourself is stunning. But, even as a little kid, you always had that look in your eye when you were manipulating a puzzle or a toy. That nimbleness, that concentration. So I guess it should come as no surprise. It made me think of how little I've accomplished, how I never actualized anything nor did I succeed at anything. So it's fitting that things ended the way they did. I'm sure you are the better for it. I love you and wish you nothing but the best. I only wish I could have been more.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

You really shouldn't do that to people.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

If you're going to dump it into the kitchen garbage can instead of your personal garbage can, at least have the decency to wrap or cover your used tampon. :sus:no


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Not good. Too much hate and judgement coming my way (in real life) from people who don't know anything about me. Is all good though. Is nothing new to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

I'm a burden and absolutely useless, so take me with you, won't ya?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

If dragon balls were real I would summon you back.


----------



## The Patriot (Nov 15, 2012)

You're my person, you're my human, there's nothing I wouldn't do for you, I wish I could provide a better life for you and Kara You deserve it, you deal with so much on your plate and I want to take some of the pressure of you and give you a chance to relax. See I'm not a guy with money, I could never give you the life you deserve but I want to know you and Kara are happy. 

She has such an amazing role model in her life, your work ethic, your strength of character, the way you buckle down and do something when you set your mind at it. You ve gone through fire and you've made it out with scars but they till so much about you. I'm lucky to know you A and Kara is lucky to have you as her mommy.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Grateful for you to reach out to me after months. You're the only person who actually isn't annoyed by me.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Kind of nervous and hope I don't say or do anything stupid.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't want to get too emotional, but something might be there...just prove my pessimistic, avoidant self wrong to think otherwise...


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

My God, and I thought _I_ was strange.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

If only


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I wish I could take back all the time you made me waste.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

you clown faced mother ****er, yeah I'm the boss.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

You don't need to like me. I couldn't care less about that. But if you're going be an *** and find shock value in it, we are going to have a problem.


----------



## Sekiro (Dec 29, 2019)

quack


also im really tired send help


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I hope you still remember. It's been a long time since we've last seen each other but I just wish I knew how you felt about me and that we at least stayed in touch in some form. Even if it wasn't socially acceptable. I miss your hugs and I appreciate how nice you were to me when not many people there were.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I suck at showing it, but I am grateful that you're in my life. Never knew someone like you exists in this world, let alone never thought that I would deserve having someone such as yourself in my life. It's nice to get a break from the harsh reality sometimes by talking to you.


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

"I'm sorry for what I am."


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

So I'm not the only one taking issue when interacting with you. Talk about freakin' gaslighting to imply otherwise.


----------



## TheyWillJudgeMe (May 20, 2020)

I wonder when you're gonna wake up. It's got me anxious because I know it will be soon. And the moment that you do, I'll have to wash the dishes. And probably do other things too. That's got me stressed. Still I don't want to leave this couch. Well, maybe I should.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Dear God, if you're out there. Please send me someone to make out with. Thank you


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Not sure why I checked the site a few nights ago to which has access to emails that I've sent to you, even in the not-so-distant past. Then it hit me that it was best to not click on the links that would have access, having the likely chance that you still had never responded to me - whether deliberate or not. It doesn't matter now. It's best not to know.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

I hope you're doing well. But just know that I've done everything possible to keep you out of my psyche. And it's working. I don't really care about you beyond hoping you're still alive. I'm in such a better place and things will only get better for me. You still have much learning to do, I am certain of that.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Rest in peace nonna!


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Rest in peace nonna!


Sorry to hear about that.  :hug


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

You might be the toughest person I know. 95? Damn, you're incredible. I've never seen anyone your age take on the world like you. Lol, you broke your hip at 92 and it didn't slow you down at all. If anything, you're more active, even if it is with a walker, shuffle stepping to the car that you still drive!!! to the horse show or to your mountain ranch or to one of the hundred masked gatherings you go to every week. You're my idol, D. Nothing stops you.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

CNikki said:


> Sorry to hear about that.  :hug


She is in a better place now. Thank you, Nikki


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Rest in peace nonna!


Condolences mate - sorry to hear about your Nonna.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

harrison said:


> Condolences mate - sorry to hear about your Nonna.


Thank you.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Can't blame that you don't really want to talk and we call it a night earlier and earlier. Not sure why you are even still associating with me to begin with.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

God what an attention junkie. Thank God I'm too old to care anymore.


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

I don't like you.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Idiot unemployment worker. Fck you


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Looks like you weren't as close to me as I thought and how I felt to have been with you. _[Removed the rest of the post yet keeping this bit up because it still holds truth, and I should be reminded as to how much of an unstable POS I am...]_


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Jamie Oliver - you'd have to be the second most annoying person in the world, behind Julian Assange of course.


----------



## Reality Sucks (May 9, 2014)

Ana de Armas - I wish I was cool enough to meet you. God what a beautiful woman.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

kesker said:


> You might be the toughest person I know. 95? Damn, you're incredible. I've never seen anyone your age take on the world like you. Lol, you broke your hip at 92 and it didn't slow you down at all. If anything, you're more active, even if it is with a walker, shuffle stepping to the car that you still drive!!! to the horse show or to your mountain ranch or to one of the hundred masked gatherings you go to every week. You're my idol, D. Nothing stops you.


D sounds like a great person


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

harrison said:


> Jamie Oliver - you'd have to be the second most annoying person in the world, behind Julian Assange of course.


Wait till you meet me mate!

j oliver is a wobbly lips annoying ****.There is this kinda posh guy on TV, does docu's, outside mainly. His name is ben fogle and I have to leave the room if appears on the TV with his ponsy face, and upper class accent.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Everyday at work I know where you have been as there is mud everywhere lol


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

trendyfool said:


> D sounds like a great person


My next door neighbor. 

I asked her how she keeps going like she does and she simply replied, "Paul, I'm tough. I was raised in the country and that's just the way we are."

Lol, she's a piece of work. On the go, gets in her car, leaves the house for most of every day of the week, comes shuffling back in with her daughter at night.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

kesker said:


> My next door neighbor.
> 
> I asked her how she keeps going like she does and she simply replied, "Paul, I'm tough. I was raised in the country and that's just the way we are."
> 
> Lol, she's a piece of work. On the go, gets in her car, leaves the house for most of every day of the week, comes shuffling back in with her daughter at night.


That's amazing. Your story about her reminds me of when I spent some time back when I was running watching videos of the oldest people to complete marathons. Even my fastest 5K was just slightly slower than the 5K Ed Whitlock ran in 1931 at the age of 85! He ran it in about 24 minutes which is under 8 minutes per mile. :O These old folks, they've still got it. (And they're making me look slow!)


----------



## spotlessmind90 (Dec 29, 2016)

To world: You aint so bad after all


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey. Wondering how you're doing, especially given with the current state of affairs. Do you still look the same since we last met? Are you keeping close contact with anyone, family, perhaps new folks you've met along the way since we were in contact? How has life overall been treating you? Are you still planning to go to where you said you wanted after retirement, likely once this whole thing blows over? 

I wish I can actually speak to you and say all of this... But that's okay. I understand and respect it.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Would be really handy if you could send me more ephedrine for my congested nose.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Wish we can meet up somewhere outside and cough at each other with our masks on. Coughing is easier than talking, language is used to hide our true feelings but don't worry I can read your body language aka your vulnerability.


----------



## Shrinking_Violet (Jan 24, 2021)

I kind of wish we hadn't lost touch. I'd like to know how you're doing.


----------



## Sainnot (Feb 6, 2021)

I'm sorry that I was such a jerk to you. I just... don't know how to properly handle a lot of social situations. I have trouble understanding and expressing emotions and this impacts how I deal with people on a very basic level. I wish that I had understood this before and was able to explain it to you.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I wish I can help you in some way and prevent you from experiencing certain things I had when in a similar situation as you described to me. But I guess it also depends on how much you would be willing to listen to any ounce of advice I can really offer.


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

You're contradicting yourself and you're arrogant.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm grateful that I have people who essentially stood up for me. No matter what happens, I'm forever grateful for you two. Of all types of harassments I've went through I didn't have a voice, let alone anyone on my side. So thank you. (Just texted one saying something similar.)


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I would never have thought you have anxiety to look at you or hear the way you speak. You seem so confident and together. I guess looks can be very deceiving.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

It's eventual you will grow to be uncomfortable around me, and learn to distance from me once you know me better and realize how awkward, inconsistent and unsettlingly closed-shell of a person I am.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I love that we text and talk right up to the point at least one of us is seen to have fallen asleep.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I wish you were here.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

You are such a cringe-fest and given the fact that your mother was inbred I think it's ethically wrong that you decided to have children and pass on the suffering even further.


----------



## whyamisoquiet (Mar 20, 2021)

I need more toilet paper


----------



## CeltAngel (Mar 24, 2021)

I heard about what happened, and I'm so sorry that it came to that. Unfortunately, it was the only way that you would learn. We all tried to warn you, tried to help you, but you wouldn't listen. You gave him chance after chance after chance, and every time, he threw it back in your face.

I'm so glad that you're finally doing what needs to be done. I'm so glad that you've finally accepted and acknowledged what he had been doing to you over all of these years. You deserve so much better in life than that. I know it hurts, and it's hard, but it really is for the best.

I'm sorry to hear about the injury he caused. I hope the damage wasn't too severe. I'll admit, I cried when I was told what had happened to you. Despite the way things ended between us, I still care about you and wish you well in life, we just weren't a good fit. I hope you're able to move on from this and finally live the life you truly deserve without him dragging you down.

Good luck, I believe in you.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I'm not going to say it would be nice if you called because we don't have the greatest relationship, but it's been almost a year since we talked and I'm starting to wonder if you care at all. I could call you but I guess I'm just curious how long you'll go without contacting me...I've done my best to forgive you but I'm really not sure if you even want to be a part of my life, no matter how small it may be though that was your choice. You left, moved far away and live in your own little bubble that has no room for me.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

You made a big impression on me. I wish you were still here. I miss you, old online friend.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I try to push the memory of you out of my mind. We were both struggling but we had each other. I never gave up on you, I wish you didn't give up on yourself.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------

